# Question....



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to get into an electrical apprenticeship in Charlotte, NC. To my understanding this state despises any kind of union. I was actually surprised to see that there was a union down here. it is a right to work state. I was just curious if anyone had insight into how the LU was doing here.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Rolyat said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to get into an electrical apprenticeship in Charlotte, NC. To my understanding this state despises any kind of union. I was actually surprised to see that there was a union down here. it is a right to work state. I was just curious if anyone had insight into how the LU was doing here.


Welcome to the forum! I'm sure someone here is from there. Kansas is a right to work state also. The union and the open shops get along pretty well. The state can go to Hell. I am an open shop but would never try to put someone down for trying to better their situation. The union is just fine if that's what you want to do. Good pay and bennies for sure. May have a better shot at advancement in an open shop though. From my understanding it's very hard to move into the office in the union.


----------



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure if i want to go union or not just yet. The retirement and benefit package is definitely a big draw. I have also heard good things about the training. Do non union apprenticeships operate the same way?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Rolyat said:


> I'm not entirely sure if i want to go union or not just yet. The retirement and benefit package is definitely a big draw. I have also heard good things about the training. Do non union apprenticeships operate the same way?


I went through a non union apprenticeship school through the IEC. It was a great experience and took 4 years to complete. I was licensed as a journeyman by the beginning of third year. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a great learning experience.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Any school is only as good as the backers and teachers.

Union, ABC or IEC schools can be from crappy to the best there is based on those factors.

Some open shops make apprentices pay for their education.


----------



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> I went through a non union apprenticeship school through the IEC. It was a great experience and took 4 years to complete. I was licensed as a journeyman by the beginning of third year. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a great learning experience.


I have not looked into the IEC in my area, I'll have to do that.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Bad Electrician said:


> Any school is only as good as the backers and teachers.
> 
> Union, ABC or IEC schools can be from crappy to the best there is based on those factors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> Any school is only as good as the backers and teachers.
> 
> Union, ABC or IEC schools can be from crappy to the best there is based on those factors.
> 
> Some open shops make apprentices pay for their education.


Exactly, I know that stands true, which is why i was hoping someone would have insight into the situation in my particular area.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Rolyat said:


> Exactly, I know that stands true, which is why i was hoping someone would have insight into the situation in my particular area.


You can also look up your local JATC office and pose the question to them. But I'd still talk to local JW's as well.


----------



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

JDJ said:


> Bad Electrician said:
> 
> 
> > Any school is only as good as the backers and teachers.
> ...


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I went through the union apprenticeship and still hold my ticket. It's not quite cut and dry as far as what is best for everyone. Would i personally recommend union , yes. The training is excellent and the ability to sign the book in any local has a strong appeal for some. But I also know that NC is not historically union strong. If Dennis Alwon is perusing , he's affiliated with NECA in NC and would be a good point of contact for first hand knowledge of the market and feasibility of union/ non union there perhaps. And the hands I worked with in DC were from the boonies of NC .


----------



## Rolyat (Nov 19, 2014)

JDJ said:


> I went through the union apprenticeship and still hold my ticket. It's not quite cut and dry as far as what is best for everyone. Would i personally recommend union , yes. The training is excellent and the ability to sign the book in any local has a strong appeal for some. But I also know that NC is not historically union strong. If Dennis Alwon is perusing , he's affiliated with NECA in NC and would be a good point of contact for first hand knowledge of the market and feasibility of union/ non union there perhaps. And the hands I worked with in DC were from the boonies of NC .


I've heard good things about the union apprenticeship program. NC is not union strong at all which worries me, but the city I live in is booming like crazy so I can't see there being no work. Thanks for recommending Dennis Alwon I'll try to get in contact.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I live in Raleigh and have worked in Charlotte a little. Right now CHarlotte is pretty damn busy and scale is not what it is in other locals but compared to hat you will make at most open shops it is a good wage especiall y when you factor in the retirement.


----------

